# Go-to Bass lure for new spot?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

What would be a good thing to throw for a place you've never been to for bass?


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Jerk shad


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trick worm in June bug, red bug, and watermellon....:thumbup:


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Best baits...


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Watermelon/green zoom 4" finesse worm Carolina rigged or on a shaky head. They're like crack to a bass!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

White, or bubble gum trick worm.


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Really ? A new place u never been. Nobody's gonna ask what the waters like, whether its a clear pond or blackwater slough. Whether its deep or shallow lots of cover or none. Yup. Hey man, catch anything ? Nope, I'm bass fishin !


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with River Hunter. Deep, shallow, weeds, stumps, brush, clear, muddy? It all makes a difference!


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Fine perdido river bass in 45 degree weather. Ride the river all year for meat nomatter deer, squirel, hog, or fish. Lots of new age fellas gotta fish with these big ole 200 hp $30k boats with radios n crap zoomin up n down the river pullin a mess o fish cuz it's just that time of year. Or huntin with the newest latest greatest bow ( n gotta have them fancy gloves with the padded fingers so they can text mind you ) but with my old Jennings I kill em just the same cuz the game ain't changed, just the hunters. Same goes for the fish. Buddy, just try your thing. If you fish cuz you like it or to eat, you'll figure out what works best for where u fish.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

All time go to bass baits;
Zoom lizards
Rattle trap
Spinner bait


----------



## John27980 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Don't be a douche*

Dude ask a question. If you don't like the question, ignore the post and move on. Feel free not to answer.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

John27980 said:


> Dude ask a question. If you don't like the question, ignore the post and move on. Feel free not to answer.


Kinda what I was thinking too. All that rant from a simple question? The look says it all.....lol.


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

And here are some of the new such "hi-techs" I speak on. One thing to get on me about what I say but just because I'm sayin it. That shows me your look. Feel free to reply if you see me around.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey y'all lighten up and go fish. River hunters way to big and mean lookin' to mess with. 
I'm a zoom worm and hook man (no lead) in new water. But if you bass fish with me and turn around don't be surprised to see me with a cork and wiggler!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

PM me and I can send you something I CAN PROMISE no one else will be using LOL. No charge BTW


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I like a large light grey Roostertail. Lots of people laugh at the idea. I dont bass fish much, but have outfished my coworker both times we have gone together. He fishes bass tournaments and uses all of the afore mentioned baits.

My other go to's are a white spinnerbait and if at night, a black jitterbug. A BIG one!


----------



## John27980 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Huh?*



River Hunter said:


> And here are some of the new such "hi-techs" I speak on. One thing to get on me about what I say but just because I'm sayin it. That shows me your look. Feel free to reply if you see me around.


What?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

River Hunter said:


> Fine perdido river bass in 45 degree weather. Ride the river all year for meat nomatter deer, squirel, hog, or fish. Lots of new age fellas gotta fish with these big ole 200 hp $30k boats with radios n crap zoomin up n down the river pullin a mess o fish cuz it's just that time of year. Or huntin with the newest latest greatest bow ( n gotta have them fancy gloves with the padded fingers so they can text mind you ) but with my old Jennings I kill em just the same cuz the game ain't changed, just the hunters. Same goes for the fish. Buddy, just try your thing. If you fish cuz you like it or to eat, you'll figure out what works best for where u fish.


That's a lot of words and a LOT of shitty grammar just to tell the guy to try what you like, but hey, nice fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

DLo, well I'm on a fishing forum do not trying to b grammatically correct. I mean shouldn't it be "D Low" then ? Besides, I have an extremely large vocab, a college degree and make good money to take care of my family so I'm happy with my life. I was just trying to make the guy understand not many people here know what the heck they're doing. Similar to a doctor who gets a tatoo, some leather, and a Harley, rides on the weekend and calls himself a biker. If someone's like that and happy then cool. But don't portray yourself one way when in actuality your another. Whatever tho. Was a nice fish. Biggest bass I've ever caught in a river. 
Oh and John, you like to drink n from Cantonment. I'm from Molino and you know what I look like so feel free to comment if you see me


----------



## John27980 (Jul 8, 2013)

River Hunter said:


> DLo, well I'm on a fishing forum do not trying to b grammatically correct. I mean shouldn't it be "D Low" then ? Besides, I have an extremely large vocab, a college degree and make good money to take care of my family so I'm happy with my life. I was just trying to make the guy understand not many people here know what the heck they're doing. Similar to a doctor who gets a tatoo, some leather, and a Harley, rides on the weekend and calls himself a biker. If someone's like that and happy then cool. But don't portray yourself one way when in actuality your another. Whatever tho. Was a nice fish. Biggest bass I've ever caught in a river.
> Oh and John, you like to drink n from Cantonment. I'm from Molino and you know what I look like so feel free to comment if you see me


So now you've threatened me twice on a public forum, and just insulted the members here by saying "I was just trying to make the guy understand not many people here know what the heck they're doing." I honestly was not looking for a fight, just pointing out the fact the guy ask a simple question, I don't think he protrayed himself as anything. My answer would be a 4" zoom worm, watermelon red. A 1/0 Gamakutsu wide gap worm hook and no weight. But at this point neither one of us are adding anything constructive to the conversation. By the way, I think Dlo are his initials.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> What would be a good thing to throw for a place you've never been to for bass?




My go to is a red shad worm Texas rigged really anywhere


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I usually start with a chartreuse spinner bait; the $1.00 ones from WalMart. From there I would go to a white trick worm and next a crank bait. Water clarity and depth plays a part. Good luck.


----------

